# Book Review : Mixed Martial Arts the book of knowledge by BJ Penn!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2007)

Okay I received this book as a gift and I must say I am pleasantly surprised.  Lots of info and good pictures.  Some of the information is basic and some more advanced.  Good information on using the cage wall to your advantage which has not really been covered well in other books.
All in all a very nice gift for those interested in MMA!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Mixed-Martial-Arts-Book-Knowledge/dp/0977731561


----------



## MattJ (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I like BJ's website, as well.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, thanks for the review! I have several of his books.


----------

